# [Review] Thermalright HR-02 /w TY-140 im PCGHX-Check - Der ideale Silent-Kühler?!?



## xTc (14. März 2011)

*[Review] Thermalright HR-02 /w TY-140 im PCGHX-Check - Der ideale Silent-Kühler?!?*

*[Review] Thermalright HR-02 /w TY-140 im PCGHX-Check - Der ideale Silent-Kühler?!?*






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Inhalt*

Dies ist ein interaktives Inhaltsverzeichnis. Die einzelnen Menüpunkte lassen sich anklicken und Ihr gelangt sofort zum gewünschen Punkt. Weiterhin befindet sich unter jedem Abschnitt ein "Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis"-Button, mitdem Ihr direkt zum Inhaltsverzeichnis zurückkommt. Die Bilder lassen sich auf Wunsch auch vergrößern. Hierzu ist lediglich ein Klick auf das gewünschte Bild nötig.​

*Danksagung*
*Einleitung*
*Verpackung & Lieferumfang*
*Impressionen*
*Spezifikationen*
*Montage*
*Intel-Systeme*

*Testsystem*
*Kühlleistung*
*Testszenario*
*Standardlüfter*
*Referenzlüfter 120mm*
*Referenzlüfter 140mm*
*(Semi-)passiv*

*Lautstärke*
*Fazit*
*Links*
*Danksagung*​
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  

Ein großes Dankeschön geht an den Onlineshop *PC-Cooling* die mir stellvertretend für *Thermalright* ein Muster des HR-02 für diesen Test zur Verfügung gestellt hat. Zusätzlich möchte ich mich noch bei *Asus* bedanken, die mir für die Bilder und die Montage ein P7P55-M zur Verfügung gestellt haben.​​
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Einleitung*​
Mit dem HR-02 präsentiert Thermalright einen High-End-Kühler der besonderen Art. Der neue HR-02 tritt in die Fußstapfen des besonders bei Silent-Systemen beliebten High-Riser 1 - kurz HR-01. So soll der HR-02 gegenüber anderen High-End-Kühlern besonders bei geringer Lüfter-Drehzahl punkten können. Der Thermalright HR-02 eignet sich daher besonders für Silent-Systeme in denen hauptsächlich nur langsam drehende Lüfter arbeiten. Weiterhin ermöglicht Thermalright mit dem neuen HR-02 den Prozessor Semi-Passiv zu kühlen. Wie sich der HR-02 in der Praxis schlägt und ob er an die Erfolge des Vorgängers anknüpfen kann, wird der folgende Test aufdecken.​Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Verpackung & Lieferumfang*​
Zur Verpackung des HR-02 gibt es, wie bei den meisten Thermalright-Kühlern, nicht viel zu sagen. Thermalright liefert den HR-02 in einer umweltfreundlichen Pappverpackung aus. Die Verpackung wird einzig durch den Thermalright sowie HR-02 Schriftzug verziert. Leider kann man der Verpackung keine Details entnehmen, zu welchen Systemen der HR-02 kompatibel ist. Hier ist ein Besuch auf der Hersteller-Homepage Pflicht. 
Der Lieferumfang des HR-02 enthält neben einem Montage-Kit für Intel-Systeme noch eine Montageanleitung sowie Zettel mit der Auflistung des Lieferumfangs. Zusätzlich liegt noch eine Spritze Thermalright Chill Factor3 sowie zwei Sätze Befestigungsklammern für Lüfter bei. Abgerundet wird der Lieferumfang durch das beiliegende Werkzeug. So ermöglicht Thermalright die Montage des HR-02 ohne zusätzlich Werkzeug zu organisieren. Dem hier getesteten Bundle liegt zusätzlich noch ein Thermalright TY-140 Lüfter bei. Standardmäßig wird der HR-02 allerdings ohne Lüfter ausgeliefert.​
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Impressionen*​
In Sachen Abmessungen ist Thermalright‘s HR-02 ein richtiger Brocken. Durch die großen Abmessungen von 140 mal 110 Millimetern kommt der HR-02 pro Lamelle auf eine beachtliche Oberfläche. Im direkten Vergleich zu anderen Kühlern setzt Thermalright beim HR-02 nur auf einen großen Kühlkörper, der die Abwärme an die Umgebung abgibt. Für den Wärmetransfer stehen insgesamt sechs Heatpipes zur Verfügung. Diese laufen von der einen Seite des Kühlkörpers durch die Bodenplatte in die andere Seite des Kühlkörpers. So wird sichergestellt, dass die Abwärme des Prozessors gleichmäßig an alle Lamellen des HR-02 verteilt wird. Die Enden der Heatpipes wurden ordentlich  zusammengedrückt. Auf Abdeckungen oder Kappen verzichtet Thermalright.
Auffällig ist auch die Bauform, auf die Thermalright setzt. Die Bodenplatte des Kühlers ist nicht mittig ausgerichtet, sondern befindet sich auf einer Seite des Kühlers. Die Heatpipes verlaufen schräg aus der Bodenplatte in den Kühlkörper. Durch die versetzte Bauform treten auch bei Speichermodulen mit teilweise riesigen Heatspreadern keine Kompatibilitätsprobleme auf. Der über die Bodenplatte hinweg ragende Teil des Kühlers liegt dann über der Heatpipe-Konstruktion des Mainboards.
Damit die HR-02 auch mit hitzigen Prozessoren fertig wird, verfügt er über sechs Heatpipes die jeweils einen Durchmesser von 6mm messen. Auch fällt der große Abstand zwischen den einzelnen Lamellen direkt ins Auge. Da der Thermalright HR-02 besonders für niedrige Drehzahlen optimiert ist, ist der Abstand zwischen den einzelnen Lamellen etwas größer gewählt worden. Die 31 Lamellen des HR-02 wurden in einem Abstand von 3mm fest an die Heatpipes verlötet. Ein weiteres besonderes Merkmal des HR-02 sind die kleinen Löcher und Spoiler der einzelnen Lamellen. Durch diese beiden zusätzlichen Features soll die Kühlleistung des HR-02 nochmals gesteigert werden. Das große Loch in den Lamellen zieht sich durch den ganzen Kühler und ist die die Montage notwendig. Da der Kühler asymmetrisch aufgebaut ist, ist es ohne das Loch in den Lamellen nicht möglich, den Kühler richtig zu verschrauben.
Zu guter Letzt noch ein paar Worte zur Verarbeitung des Kühlers. Diese ist, wie von Thermalright bekannt, auf einem sehr hohen Niveau und bis auf ein paar kleinere Kanten und Macken an den einzelnen Lamellen nahezu perfekt.Abschließend noch ein paar Impressionen zum Thermalright HR-02…​
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Damit weitere Bilder des Thermalright HR-02 angezeigt werden, bitte auf Klick "Show" klicken. Um das gewünschte Bild zu vergrößern, reicht es aus, dieses einfach anzuklicken.​


Spoiler



 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Spezifikationen*​
Die Spezifikationen im Überblick: Der HR-02 von Thermalright kommt aufgrund der bulligen und massiven Bauform inklusive montiertem Lüfter  auf ein Gewicht  von ca. 1.025 Gramm. Das Gewicht setzt sich aus den kupfernen Heatpipes sowie der Bodenplatte und den Lamellen (Aluminium) zusammen. Damit die Abwärme von der Bodenplatte abtransportiert werden kann, stehen sechs Heatpipes mit einem Durchmesser von jeweils 6mm zur Verfügung. Leider ist der HR-02 ab Werk nur zu Intel-Systemen kompatibel. Wer den Kühler dennoch auf AMD-Systemen verbauen möchte, muss zusätzlich zum Kühler noch das „AM2 Bolt-Thru Kit C“ für 4,90 Euro erwerben. Die weiteren Spezifikationen im Detail:​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Damit die ausführliche Produktbeschreibung sichtbar wird, bitte einmal auf "Show" klicken.​


Spoiler



Mit dem Thermalright HR-02 bietet der innovative High-End Hersteller aus Taiwan wieder einmal ein herausragendes, weltweit einzigartiges Produkt an. Der HR-02 ist als passiver CPU-Kühler - insbesondere für Intel LGA 1366 Systeme - konzipiert. Der Kühler ermöglicht im Passiv-Betrieb die geräuschlose Kühlung* von aktuellen Prozessoren unter Standardtaktraten.

Die einzigartige Kühlleistung des HR-02 wird in erster Linie durch das innovative Design der Kühllamellen in Verbindung mit der besonders großen Oberfläche erzielt. Die Finnen sind mit mehreren Luftlöchern versehen, die einem Luftstau zwischen den einzelnen Finnen entgegenwirken und einen optimalen Luftaustausch jederzeit - ob nun im aktiven oder passiven Betrieb - gewährleisten. Ein ovaler Luftkanal in der Mitte des Kühlers sorgt für kontrollierte Luftverwirbelungen innerhalb des Kühlkörpers, wodurch die Abwärme noch effektiver abgeführt werden kann. Der Kühlkörper ist in Richtung der Gehäuserückwand ausgerichtet, wodurch Inkompatibilitäten bei der Verwendung von Speichermodulen mit hoch bauenden Ramsinks auch bei der Verwendung des Thermalright TY 140 Lüftern nicht auftreten.

Wir bieten Ihnen dieses Bundle mit dem temperaturgeregelten Thermalright Lüfter TY 140 speziell für Übertaktungsvorhaben oder bei höheren Anforderungen an die Kühlleistung an. Wenn z.B. aufgrund einer ungünstigen Thermik im Inneren des verwendeten PC-Gehäuses zusätzlicher Luftfluss zwingend erforderlich ist. Bei dem TY140 handelt es sich um einen temperaturgeregelten (PWM) Lüfter, dessen Drehzahl in Abhängigkeit von der CPU-Temperatur über das Mainboard gesteuert werden kann. Die Befestigungspunkte entsprechen denen von konventionellen 120 mm Lüftern - aufgrund des ausgeklügelten Layouts ist der Rotordurchmesser sogar etwas grösser, als der eines konventionellen 140 mm Lüfters. Durch das speziell für die Thermalright Kühler der neuesten Generation optimierte Design ist der TY 140 perfekt für die Kombination mit dem HR-02 geeignet. Besonders hervorzuheben ist die deutlich bessere Kühlung angrenzender Mainboardkompenenten aufgrund des grossen Lüfterquerschnitts. In Kombination mit dem geräuscharmen, temperaturgeregelten Thermalright Lüfter bietet der Kühler in dieser Kombination eine weit überdurchschnittliche Kühlleistung, die an die Performance des Venomous X und des Silver Arrow heranreicht.

Auch beim HR-02 wird das geniale, patentierte Montagesystem, welches erstmalig mit dem Venomous X vorgestellt wurde, verwendet. Das speziell für diesen Kühler entwickelte Befestigungskit erlaubt eine perfekte Anpassung des Anpressdrucks für jeden Intel-Prozessor, auf dem der HR-02 installiert wird. Das "Pressure Vault Bracket" erlaubt die Variation des Anpressdrucks zwischen 40 und 70 lbs. Insbesondere in Hinblick auf die aktuellen Sechs-Kern Prozessoren ist dies eine richtungweisende Neuheit. Das System wurde speziell dafür entwickelt, der Hitzeentwicklung dieser Prozessoren Herr zu werden.

Die Montage des Kühler ist unerreicht einfach: Das Multi Support Backplate für LGA 775/1366/1156 wird zunächst mit dem "Anchoring Bracket Mount" (eine Art Rahmen) und dem Mainboard verschraubt. Nachdem der Kühler aufgesetzt wurde, wird dieser mit der im Anpreßdruck variierbaren "Mounting Plate" befestigt. Der Anpressdruck kann anschließend mit einem beiliegenden Vielzahnschlüssel stufenlos justiert werden. So kann der HR-02 vor allem auf allen aktuellen Intel-Prozessoren seine Stärken ausspielen. Für die Verschraubung des Kühlers mit dem "Mounting Plate" wird ein passsender, extralanger Schraubendreher mitgeliefert.

Wie bei allen leistungsstarken Kühlern aus dem Hause Themalright wird auch bei dem HR-02 auf die vielfach bewährte Heatpipe-Technologie zurückgegriffen. Gleich sechs gesinterte Heatpipes sorgen für eine besonders effiziente Ableitung der Prozessor-Abwärme. Das spezielle Design der Aluminiumfinnen des Kühlkörpers ermöglicht einen besonders geringen Luftwiderstand. Die vernickelte Grundplatte des Kühlers aus Kupfer wurde speziell für den Venomous und erstmalig bei einem Thermalright Kühler hochglanzpoliert.

Der Thermalright HR-02 verfügt über eine konvex geformte Auflagefläche. Diese leicht gewölbte Form bewirkt zusammen mit der riefenfreien, hochglanzpolierten Oberfläche eine weitere Optimierung der Kühlleistung - insbesondere bei Intel-Systemen. Die Prozessorwärme wird ohne Umwege auf die sechs Heatpipes übertragen. Die Heatpipes sind fest in die vernickelte Kupfergrundplatte integriert, um eine möglichst effektive Wärmeableitung zu gewährleisten. Die spezielle Form und zusätzliche Perforierung der Kühllamellen wirken einem Hitzestau zwischen den einzelnen Lamellenschichten entgegen und unterstützen somit zusätzlich die Temperatursenkung. In Verbindung mit dem neu entwickelten "Pressure Vault Bracket" erreicht der HR-02 eine herausragende Kühlleitung.

Im Gegensatz zu Kühlern vieler anderer Hersteller werden bei Thermalright die Kontaktstellen zwischen Kühllamellen und Heatpipes sowie Heatpipes und Grundplatte miteinander verlötet. Dieses kleine und dennoch wichtige Detail verleiht den Thermalright Kühlern eine schier beispiellose Langlebigkeit mit gleichbleibender Kühlleistung. Wenn die relevanten Elemente "nur" gesteckt und nicht verlötet werden, können sich die Verbindungen aufgrund der dauerhaften Temperaturschwankungen und der unterschiedlichen Ausdehnungskoeffizienten (Kupfer - Aluminium) bereits nach relativ kurzer Zeit lösen. Ohne den direkten Kontakt zwischen Heatpipes und Kühlfinnen verliert ein Kühlkörper spürbar an Kühlleistung. Bitte achten Sie auf dieses kostenintensive Detail, wenn Sie Thermalright Kühler mit anderen Modellen vergleichen.


Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Montage - Intel-Systeme*​
Für die Montage auf Intel-Systemen wird mir von Asus freundlicherweise ein P7P55-M (Sockel 1156) zur Verfügung gestellt. Die Montage bei anderen Intel-Systemen ist aber nahezu identisch. 
Damit die Backplate richtig mit dem Mainboard verschraubt werden kann, müssen die Schrauben in die entsprechende Position geschobene werden. Durch die beweglichen Schrauben ist es möglich, die gleiche Backplate bei allen aktuellen Intel-Systemen zu nutzen. Die Unterlegscheiben sorgen dafür, dass die Backplate keinen direkten Kontakt zum Mainboard hat. Danach lässt sich das Mainboard auf die Backplate legen und mit den vier Montageschrauben fixieren. Die Montageschrauben verfügen auf der Unterseite über eine aufgeklebte Gummierung und schützen so die Leiterbanen der Platine. Im nächsten Schritt kann die Montageplatte aufgelegt und verschraubt werden.
Sobald die Schutzfolie auf der Unterseite der Bodenplatte entfernt und der Prozessor mit Wärmeleitpaste bestrichen wurde, kann der Kühler aufgesetzt werden. Da der Kühler die Montage-Strebe verdeckt, wird nun der lange Schraubenzieher benötigt. Mit diesem Schraubenzieher ist es möglich, die Strebe mit dem Montage-Kit zu verschrauben. Ohne das Loch im Kühler wäre die darunterliegende Schraube nicht zu erreichen. Im nächsten Schritt können die Befestigungsklammern für die Lüfter angesteckt werden. Nachdem der Lüfter angebracht und angeschlossen wurde, kann das System wieder im Gehäuse verbaut werden.​
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Testsystem*​
Passend zum Launch von Intels Sandy Bridge Plattform wird das Testsetup für Luftkühler überarbeitet. Der Core i7-920 muss einem neuen Core i5-2500K weichen. Damit der Prozessor die Kühler auch ordentlich fordert, wird dieser auf 4.500 MHz übertaktet. Dafür liegt eine Spannung von 1,3 Volt an. Auch wenn die 4.500 MHz mit weniger Spannung möglich wären, soll die höhere Spannung die Kühler fordern. Als Mainboard kommt ein MSI P67A-C45 zum Einsatz. Da es über keine über keine ausgefeilte und überdimensionierte Kühlkonstruktion verfügt, treten selbst bei großen und wuchtigen Kühlern keine Kompatibilitätsprobleme auf. Die zwei Black Sark Speichermodule von Exceleram verfügen ebenfalls über sehr kleine Heatspreader und daher auch mit keinem Kühler kollidieren. Für die Bildausgabe ist eine N460GTX Hawk Talon Attack von MSI zuständig. Als Netzteil wurde ein Be Quiet! Straight Power E8 CM 680W genutzt. Das vollständige Testsystem offen auf einem Lian Li PC-T60B Test Bench aufgebaut. Im Vergleich zu einem richtigen Gehäuse können die Temperaturen daher etwas abweichen.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Kühlleistung - Testszenario*​
Jeder Kühler musste jeweils drei unterschiedliche Testläufe absolvieren. Dazu gehört ein Test mit dem im Lieferumfang enthaltenem Lüfter und zwei Referenzlüfter. Der Test mit dem im Lieferumfang enthaltenem Lüfter ist allerdings nur Bestandteil der Tests, soweit ein Lüfter beiliegt. Liegt einem Kühler kein Lüfter bei, entfällt die Messung. Die Testserie mit einem Referenzlüfter veranschaulicht sehr gut, wie sich die einzelnen Kühler im direkten Vergleich schlagen. So bleiben alle Komponenten des Setups gleich, nur der Kühler verändert sich. Zusätzlich zu der Testserie mit einem Referenzlüfter, werden alle Kühler, falls möglich, auch mit zwei Referenzlüftern getestet. 
Um Toleranzen und Unstimmigkeiten auszuschließen, wurde jede Messung dreimal durchgeführt. Sprich: ein Kühler wurde z.B. dreimal mit dem Originallüfter getestet. Der Kühler wurde zwischen den einzelnen Durchgängen neu montiert. Die Wärmeleitpaste wurde auch ersetzt. Bei allen Messungen wurde Prolimatechs PK-1 als Wärmeleitpaste genutzt. Als 120mm Referenzlüfter dienten ein/zwei Alpenföhn Wing Boost 120mm (1.500 upm @ 100%). Für die Tests mit 140mm Lüftern wurden ein/zwei Be Quiet! Silent Wings USC 140mm (1.00 upm @ 100%) verwendet. Ein weiterer Bestandteil der Messungen ist, die Messungen mit unterschiedlichen Lüfterdrehzahlen (100% / 75% / 50%). Die angegebenen Temperaturwerte in den Diagrammen sind Delta-Werte. Das bedeutet, dass die angegebene Temperatur der Differenzwert zur Raumtemperatur ist. So lassen sich die Kühler allgemein besser vergleichen, da die Raumtemperatur nicht immer gleich ist. Ein einzelner Testlauf (eine Messung, z.B. Referenzlüfter @ 100%) lief in etwa 45 Minuten. Über diesen Zeitraum wurde die maximale Temperatur der einzelnen Kerne festgehalten. Diese wurden addiert und daraus ein Durchschnittswert gebildet. Dieser Durchschnittswert, abzüglich der Raumtemperatur, ist das Ergebnis der Messung.​Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Kühlleistung - Originallüfter*​
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die Stärken des HR-02 liegen klar auf der Hand. Der Kühler kann besonders bei geringer Drehzahl punkten und sich so langsam an den anderen Testkandidaten vorbeischieben. Mit 50% Drehzahl (650 upm) kann sich der HR-02 von Thermalright den zweiten Platz sichern. Einzig dem A70 von Corsair, der sich seine gute Kühlleistung durch die hohe Drehzahl erkauft,  muss sich der HR-02 geschlagen geben. Der Abstand zum NH-D14 von Noctua beträgt bei 50% Drehzahl 2,1° Grad.​Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Kühlleistung - Referenzlüfter 120mm*​
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*Links Werte 1x 120mm Lüfter / Rechts Werte 2x 120mm Lüfter*

Auch mit 120mm Lüftern kann der HR-02 einen ordentlichen Eindruck hinterlassen. Besonders bei niedrigen Drehzahlen kann der Kühler aufschließen und den einen oder anderen Konkurrenten überholen. Allerdings muss sich der HR-02 mit einem 120mm Lüfter bei 50% Drehzahl hauchdünn dem Ninja 3 von Scythe geschlagen geben. Mit zwei 120mm Lüftern muss sich der HR-02 den anderen Testkandidaten allerdings etwas geschlagen geben. Der zweite Lüfter bringt im indirekten Vergleich nicht so viel, wie bei anderen Kühlern. Dennoch kann sich der HR-02 den ersten Platz knapp vor dem Super Mega und dem Genesis von Prolimatech sichern.​Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Kühlleistung - Referenzlüfter 140mm*​
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*Links Werte 1x 140mm Lüfter / Rechts Werte 2x 140mm Lüfter*

Mit 140mm Lüftern kann der HR-02 zeigen, über welches Potenzial er verfügt. Mit nur einem Lüfter schafft es der HR-02 sich bei 50% Drehzahl (500 upm) klar an die Spitze zu setzten. Erst bei höherer Drehzahl schleißen Kühler wie der Armageddon oder der Archon auf und verweisen den HR-02 leicht in die Schranken. Bei 100% Drehzahl (1.000 upm) hat der HR-02 keine Chance sich an die Spitze zu setzten. Mit zwei 140mm Lüftern muss sich der HR-02 bei 50% Drehzahl nur dem neuen Prolimatech Genesis geschlagen geben. Alle anderen Kühler hat der HR-02, teilweise mit Leichtigkeit, im Griff.​Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Kühlleistung - (Semi-)passiv*​
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*Anmerkung:* Lüfter Thermalright TY-140, Abstand der Lüfter zum Kühler: nach hinten 3cm, nach oben 5cm

Neben den guten Low-UPM-Eigenschaften zeichnet sich der HR-02 auch noch durch eine sehr guten (Semi-)passiv-Kühleigenschaften aus. So ist es je nach verbautem Prozessor möglich, auf einen am CPU-Kühler montierten Lüfter zu verzichten. Abhängig vom Kühlkonzept reichen zwei Gehäuselüfter aus, um den HR-02 mit Frischluft zu versorgen. Bei den obigen Tests kommen zwei TY-140 zum Einsatz, die im Abstand von 10cm auf den Kühler ausgerichtet sind. Ein Lüfter stellt die Gehäuserückwand und der andere den Gehäusedeckel da. Je nach Gehäuse und Belüftungskonzept können die Werte stark abweichen. Die hier ermittelten Werte wurden mit offenem Aufbau gemessen. Auch wenn die Ergebnisse von den normalen Messungen stark abweichen, reicht die normale Gehäusebelüftung aus, um den Prozessor auf Temperatur zu halten.​Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Lautstärke*​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei der Lautstärke schlägt sich der HR-02 ähnlich wie die zuletzt getesteten Thermalright-Kühler. Da alle Kühler auf denselben Lüfter setzten, weichen die Ergebnisse nur minimal voneinander ab. Mit 100% Drehzahl (1.300 upm) erzeugt der HR-02 einen Schalldruck von 33,4 dB(A).  Der Lüfter wird so bei geschlossenem Gehäuse nur leicht wahrgenommen. Bei 75% Drehzahl (975 upm) erzeugt der Kühler nur noch 28,4 dB(A). Bei 50% Drehzahl (650 upm) sind es nur noch 24,7 dB(A). Die beste Kombination aus Kühlleistung liegt allerdings, wie auch schon bei den anderen Thermalright-Kühlern, bei ca. 1.100 upm. Hier erzeugt der Thermalright HR-02 einen Schalldruck von 30,3 dB(A) und kühlt nur unwesentlich schlechter als bei 1.300 upm.​Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Fazit*​
Mit dem HR-02 hat Thermalright einen besonderen und interessanten Kühler im Angebot, der durch seine speziellen Eigenschaften auf sich aufmerksam macht. Der HR-02 ist besonders für den Einsatz bei geringen Drehzahlen ausgelegt und kann erst da sein wahres Potenzial entfalten. Eine weitere Stärke des HR-02 ist die Nutzung im semi-passiven Betrieb. Je nach Belüftungskonzept ist es möglich, auch leistungsstarke Prozessoren ohne zusätzlichen Lüfter am HR-02 zu kühlen. Im „normalen“ Betrieb mit schnelleren Lüftern muss sich der HR-02 stellenweise aber geschlagen geben. Hier haben andere Kühler wie z.B. der Thermalright Archon oder der Noctua NH-D14 aufgrund der leistungsmäßigen Auslegung die Nase vorne.
Leider verzichtet Thermalright beim HR-02 standardmäßig darauf einen Lüfter beizulegen. Wer den HR-02 lieber gleich mit einem TY-140 Lüfter erwerben möchte, findet im Onlineshop von PC-Cooling ein entsprechendes Bundle. Der Aufpreis für den Thermalright TY-140 Lüfter beträgt 7,00 Euro und ist eine gute Investition. Ein weiterer Kritikpunkt ist das fehlende Montage-Kit für AMD-Systeme, welches auch zusätzlich erworben werden muss. Der zusätzliche Lüfter und das Montage-Kit treiben den eh schon nicht geringen Preis von 60,00 Euro nochmals in die Höhe. Auf der „Haben“ Seite stehen  dafür die absolut hochwertige Verarbeitung und besonders überzeugende Kühleigenschaften im Silent-Betrieb.
Der HR-02 ist aufgrund der speziellen Eigenschaften nicht für jeden Käufer interessant. Wer auf der Suche nach einem High-End-Kühler ist und vor hat die Lüfter mit höherer Drehzahl zu betreiben, sollte sich lieber für einen anderen Kühler entscheiden. Für all diejenigen, die sich ein leistungsstarkes Silent-System aufbauen möchten, ist der HR-02 aber genau der richtige Kühler. Der HR-02 von Thermalright bekommt abschließend mit 85,07% den „Silber Award“ verliehen.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Links*​
Thermalright HR-02 Produktseite

*xTc Reviews bei Twitter folgen*

Thermalright Archon bei PC-Cooling​Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​


----------

